# Anybody Coyote hunt?



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never hunted coyotes before but i heard it is a fun sport out here to pass time til the real seasons open up. I would love to give it a shot if anyone ever goes out and wants a hunting partner for the day.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That's like saying "I hear running a marathon is fun, does anyone want to go out for an afternoon run". Coyote hunting is a little more complicated than just going out and tooting on a call. It takes a bunch of time and experience to do it with any margin of success and very few people who know what they are doing are going to take someone out on a whim. Also this state is so completely over called that it is extrememly tough to call in a dog. I don't mean to be a jerk at all, I just think you need to understand that coyote hunting is not like shooting jack rabbits, its a skill set and a very competitive sport.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey jason when I start going out again you can come with. I don't mind as long as your willing to learn. Airborne is right about it not being like most other hunting it takes alot of patients. But IMO is the funnest hunting you can do. 
I still need to get Bax on one this year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike, I always want to go out and hunt with you! Its always a good time. I just dont wanna pester you asking when you'll take me again. But I'm always down.

I still owe you guys dinner next time you come to SLC

Jason, just make sure and bring Mike some reloading supplies for a .243 Win or .204 Ruger to say thank you. He needs more reasons to shoot


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Like the others stated. It is not like rabbit hunting and takes some dedication. You are going to have times you make a lot of stands and call nothing. It takes some devotion. A lot of people, my self included, are cautious taking someone we dont know. Like they said the coyotes are hunted hard in Utah and most people dont like to take someone to the areas they hunt. I dont hunt them until they prime up. I like to try and help pay for the fuel. It is not a cheap hobby either, you can always find something you want to buy. I have acquired a good collection of custom calls and spent a lot of money on my electric calls. You can get by with the bare minumum but it is not to have an assortment of ways to call when they get to the point of not responding.


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Jason, like the others have said! it is real hard these days to call dogs in, there is alot more vehicle, atv traffic, more people taking there kids out rabbit hunting or just plain plinking. All of this causes problems for dogs. I have been hunting them for 20 years and the chances of getting one in are low. Don't get me wrong, there are alot of dogs out there, they have just gotten skiddish from the pressure. Still go out and try, it's alot of fun when you do see one but practice for a very long shot and also at each stand change up on the different types of calls that you use. One stand use hand calls the next use electronic. Also the West Desert is a overhunted area, just letting you know! that was my area for alot of years, now i am hunting the Vernal and Price area. Good luck buddy!!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had the opposite experience. I have killed several yotes over the yrs just while rabbit hunting and deer hunting. Recently (last few yrs) I had been thinking of actually making a hobby out of it due to the number of coyotes I had been seeing and hearing just while camping. So last winter I made a few trips to Monroe and shot one on one trip and 3 on another. I have found these dogs to be simple to call. I once called a dog in with my cow elk call just blowing in it like a moron and shot it with my bow at 50 yds.

I took a trip out to the West Desert this early spring and I was shocked at how many people where out there. It was the first time I had been there and I thought I was supposed to be desolate. I dont think I will ever be back especially considering the efforts to get out there. You can easily put more than 100 miles on dirt just to get away from folks.

I would suggest to anyone looking to get into coyote hunting to start where they deer hunt. For one you will know the area and two every dog you kill means X amount of fawns ect that will survive for you to hunt later.


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw an ad on ksl website. The guy charges $150 for a coyote hunt.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Airborne said:


> That's like saying "I hear running a marathon is fun, does anyone want to go out for an afternoon run". Coyote hunting is a little more complicated than just going out and tooting on a call. It takes a bunch of time and experience to do it with any margin of success and very few people who know what they are doing are going to take someone out on a whim. Also this state is so completely over called that it is extrememly tough to call in a dog. I don't mean to be a jerk at all, I just think you need to understand that coyote hunting is not like shooting jack rabbits, its a skill set and a very competitive sport.


That only applies if you hunt in the "coyote hunting areas", like west desert. It is funny that all the predator guys are always asking where are all the yotes and Utah doesn't have many because of over hunting!! Then go on the deer forum and all the guys are talking about all the coyote killing deer!! Lol, I can say the ones that are in my hunting spot aren't very shy. I'm letting them get a good winter coat and I'll be wacking them!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Airborne said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying "I hear running a marathon is fun, does anyone want to go out for an afternoon run". Coyote hunting is a little more complicated than just going out and tooting on a call. It takes a bunch of time and experience to do it with any margin of success and very few people who know what they are doing are going to take someone out on a whim. Also this state is so completely over called that it is extrememly tough to call in a dog. I don't mean to be a jerk at all, I just think you need to understand that coyote hunting is not like shooting jack rabbits, its a skill set and a very competitive sport.
> ...


I don't think us predator guys are saying there are none in Utah because of over hunting. Just that because of over hunting they are alot harder to get to come to a call. In Utah about every farmer/rancher, *******, hunter, has a gun in the vehicle and when they see a yote the stop and shoot. In states like NV thats not the case, I talked to several folks that had never seen a coyote all the while they are tell us this we are watching 3 of them running and mousing around in there fields. I know there is dogs in Utah just harder to get to come in.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

CCCP said:


> I saw an ad on ksl website. The guy charges $150 for a coyote hunt.


He is actually booked with a lot of hunts. He hunts Utah, Idaho, Montana that I know of. Tom is a real nice guy and does well hunting predators. $150 is cheap compared to some. I know a guy in New Mexico that is getting $385 per hunter and is booked up for hunts.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well if anyone wants to go this winter I know of a good spot on the wasatch front. I'm not much of a dog hunter yet but plan on getting good. I'd love for someone who knows what their doing to come show me how its done. I'd really like to see them diminish in numbers. They aren't wary at all either pretty brave little bass-turds. Hit me up if your interested.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well if anyone wants to go this winter I know of a good spot on the wasatch front. I'm not much of a dog hunter yet but plan on getting good. I'd love for someone who knows what their doing to come show me how its done. I'd really like to see them diminish in numbers. They aren't wary at all either pretty brave little bass-turds. Hit me up if your interested.


Hey I would like to go somethime.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> CCCP said:
> 
> 
> > I saw an ad on ksl website. The guy charges $150 for a coyote hunt.
> ...


Hey Reb, Tom is a really nice guy and I'd never bad mouth him at all but his prices, as of last year. $150 a day plus gas. He said it ends up being about 200 to 250 a day. Still a hell of a good price but I just thought I'd make sure everyone gets accurate info.

As per the "guy" in new mexico, he is also a nice guy. Never met him but he seems pretty down to earth and also this guy claims he has called in 5000 coyotes in his lifetime. Them are some pretty killer numbers.

But i'll tell you what, their is a guy in oregon that decoys dogs, hunts badgers, and coyotes for $300 a day and won't bull**** you. I've been up there once and will be back this year. Sooner then later if i can. He'll put more coyotes in front of you in a day then most people see in a season.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > CCCP said:
> ...


Can he call in those "extra large" coyotes that are in Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

yfzduner450 said:


> As per the "guy" in new mexico, he is also a nice guy. Never met him but he seems pretty down to earth and also this guy claims he has called in 5000 coyotes in his lifetime. Them are some pretty killer numbers.


Seriously? I *have* met and hunted with him. We were mods together on another board for a number of years. Think about this... He arrived in NM about 3 years ago. Prior to that he lived in Iowa and Illinois. He "claims" to have 28 years experience (did he start calling at 6 yr old?), but he has posted on message boards that he actually has less. Even if you give him the benefit of the doubt, how many coyotes would he have to have called per year to claim that number? Now add into the equasion that he held a full-time job prior to moving to NM. Take into consideration that he was busted on another message board posting photos with the real callers cropped out of the photo. 
Fact is; he is a liar and a phony that is taking advantage of people that don't know any better. Have you read the article where he was quoted as witnessing 5000 coyotes killed? How many coyotes were called on the days the author of that article hunted with him? I've hunted with him in Arizona on the Apache Rez. He did all the calling and we only saw one coyote and one fox the entire time.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

My earlier post was total sarcasm, sorry it was not portrade as that. 

I agree with you 100% weasel. I just had to throw out that number when i seen the add for him on here. I've never met him in person so I really don't know what kind of guy he is. But I'm still a member of "old" forum and he is getting less and less friends everyday. I just had a conversion tonight with a guy about this "5000" number and how it's a load of crap. It just sucks that he has to lie to get clients.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

yfzduner450, oops, I'm a tad bit slow. It went right over my head. By inflating his numbers and faking photos he is ripping off honest guides and clients too. Very sad.


----------



## wyatt123 (Nov 18, 2010)

ya im only 13 and am having trouble finding a good place to hunt near hill afb can any body help


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyatt123 said:


> ya im only 13 and am having trouble finding a good place to hunt near hill afb can any body help


You will have a hard time finding somewhere close to HAFB to hunt without finding a landowner that will let you on their land outside the city limits where it is legal to shoot. There is no public land close to call unless you go east to the mountain.


----------



## uscbchuck1968 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Coyote*



jason411 said:


> Never hunted coyotes before but i heard it is a fun sport out here to pass time til the real seasons open up. I would love to give it a shot if anyone ever goes out and wants a hunting partner for the day.


Im looking for a place to hunt coyote in utah. You out there? Ill be coming up in june sometime.


----------

